# Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

Redaktionell








*Einsatz für Angler - Millionen an den Haken: 
Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum​*
Wenn man sieht, wie in Deutschland Angeln immer schwerer gemacht bis verunmöglicht, gerade in den Tourismusregionen in den strukturschwachen Regionen der Ostseeküste, ist es erfrischend, in angler- und angeltourismusfreundlichere  Nachbarländer wie Dänemark zu schauen.

Wie TV 2/FYN berichtet (falls das so stimmt nach meinen rudimentären Fremdsprechenkenntnissen und Google-Übersetzer) gibt es einen Vorschlag, dass die dänische Regierung 32 Millionen dänische Kronen (ca. 4,2 - 4,3 Mio. €) in die Hand für ein neues "fynsk kyst- og lystfiskercenter" (Zentrum für Küsten- und Fischereitourismus ziehen.) bereit stellen will/soll:
https://www.tv2fyn.dk/artikel/millioner-paa-krogen-vil-have-fynsk-kyst-og-lystfiskercenter



> - Ich bin stolz, dass wir in Fünen haben jetzt die Möglichkeit, ein Kommunikations- und Erlebniszentrum zu etablieren, weil es Fünen noch interessanter als Touristen und Angeln Ziel machen hilft, sagt MP Jane Heitmann (V).



Statt Fisch- und Gewässerneid und überkandidelte Schützerei und anglerfeindliche Parteien und Behörden wie in Deutschland, freut man sich in Dänemark auf Angeltouristen.
Und will um die werben und denen mit einem breiten Angebot helfen, wo es nur geht.

Aus dem Google-Übersetzer:


> Fall auf Fünen
> Die Idee ist, dass das neue Zentrum für Küsten- und Fischerei-Tourismus dazu beitragen kann, die Verbreitung und Vermarktung von Helnæs vielen offensichtlichen Fischereizonen zu stärken. Gleichzeitig erwartet der Bürgermeister von Assens Søren Steen Andersen (V), dass der Ort viele Angler anzieht - zum Vorteil aller Fünen.
> 
> - Touristen können in nahe gelegenen Hotels, Konferenzzentren oder anderen Einrichtungen in Southwest Funen bleiben. Und dann können sie ein paar Tage in Fynshoved nehmen, oder einige der anderen guten Plätze, die wir in Fünen haben, sagt er.
> ...


 
-----------------------------------------------​Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie in Deutschland so ein Vorschlag aufgenommen werden würde, den Angeltourismus zu stärken und für so ein Zentrum über 4 Mio. Euro springen zu lassen, schüttelts mich.

*Das würde hier nicht mal diskutiert werden*, da bin ich sicher - sollte sich überhaupt jemand trauen, sowas vorzuschlagen.

Von NABU über GRÜNE, von Tierrechtlern/schützern bis bis zur "Union gegen Verfremdung durch Tourismus", von der Regierung bis zu den Behörden vor Ort würden wohl alle Bedenkenträger fröhliche Urständ feiern!

_*Und jeden, der so einen Vorschlag machen würde, an die nächste nachhaltig, von der Kurtaxe finanzierte, mit Sonnenenergie betriebene Straßenlaterne mit Widmung für die gefährdete Ostseegarnele aufknüpfen. *_

Oder wollte da jemand gegen wetten????

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Multe (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Weit über 60.000 Angler kommen jedes Jahr nach Fünen und Langeland und hier sehen halt die Politiker sofort, das so etwas gefördert werden muss - denn die Angler bringen richtig gutes Geld in die Region. Das sind Mehreinnahmen von etwa 60 Mio. DDK. und bringt natürlich auch Arbeitsplätze.
Das so viele Angler in diese Gegend kommen ist aber auch einigen Organisationen wie Vandpleje Fyn bzw.  Havørred Fyn zu verdanken, die jährlich zehntausene kleiner Smolts in Flüsse und Ostsee rund um die Inseln aussetzen und die sich um die Renaturierung kleiner Bäche und Flüsse kümmern und Laichplätze anlegen.
hier sprechen auch die Politiker in aller Öffentlichkeit über die Belange der Sportfischer - hier in Deutschland undenkbar.
https://www.facebook.com/janeheitmannV/videos/493809404285605/


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

Danke - Multe war übrigens derjenige, der mir das gesteckt hatte, die Info über den Artikel!!
DANKE DAFÜR!!



Multe schrieb:


> hier sprechen auch die Politiker in aller Öffentlichkeit über die Belange der Sportfischer - hier in Deutschland undenkbar.
> https://www.facebook.com/janeheitmannV/videos/493809404285605/


Streu ruhig Salz in meine Wunden....

Das sind die Vertreter hierzulande:
ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit


----------



## 1963krabbe (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

ich fahre so 2 bis 3 mal die Woche zum Angeln nach Dänemark....Deuschland...ach nee ...lass man....kompliziert...unfreundlich...ideologiosch verpeilt...politisch fehlgeleitet....wir bringen unser sehr gutes Geld schon seit 3 jahren nach DK...aber bevor gefragt wird: mit allen notwendigen Qualifikationen wie Sportbootschein/ Fischereischein/Tauchschein etc. p.p....es ist einfach viel entspannter dort unterwegs und am Fisch zu sein...und wir haben immer sehr viele Freunde mit die es genauso empfinden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

ja, es ist schade, wie Deutschland hier seine Chancen verspielt..


----------



## saza (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Sehr schlau von den Dänen, die wissen ganz genau, dass die Deutschen Angler abwandern werden. Ein "freiwilligen Angebot" wie es der Verband gemacht hat, 
bedeutet ja nicht, dass seine Mitglieder jetzt aufhören zu angeln. Nur in Deutschland halt. 
Genau das ist auch der Grund, warum wir unsere Kinderangelfreizeiten immer in Dänemark stattfinden lassen. Keine scheinpflicht für Kinder, Angeln wird gesellschaftlich akzeptiert und gerne gesehen, c&r wird beim Fisch der 1000 Würfe begrüßt und nicht verurteilt. 
Leider werden aber auch in Dänemark die Arschlöcher immer mehr, die sich wie die bekannte Axt im Wald verhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Wenn das in Deutschland vorgeschlagen werden würde, käme wohl der DAFV und schreibt, das wäre unnötig in Deutschland.
Die Angler würden eh schon "freiwillig" nach Dänemark in Urlaub gehen, daher könne man in D drauf verzichten......
Wäre ja eh gewerblich und nicht ehrenamtlich wie beim DAFV und seinen Mitgliedern und daher eh nicht so gut..


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Die Dänen (Skandinavier) sind in der Richtung einfach viel besser aufgestellt. Man muss allerdings auch ganz klar zum Hintergrund schauen. Dänemark ist viel stärker vom Tourismus abhängig als die Industrienation Deutschland. Da fällt es den Politikern natürlich auch leichter Geld in die Hand zu nehmen welches dem Angeltourismus zuträglich ist. Das sind Investitionen, die langfristig evtl. auch Kapital schlagen. Ich glaub, in Deutschland schlägt sich der Angeltourismus im kaum messbaren Bereich im BIP wieder |kopfkrat

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Double2004 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Den Dänen gelingt es einfach vorbildlich, die Interessen der Naturschützer und der Angler zu bündeln. Ohne diese Kooperationen wären die fünischen Bedingungen gar nicht möglich!


----------



## n0rdfriese (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Ich fahre mehrmals im Jahr über 600km hoch nach DK zum Angeln. An der deutschen Ostsee war ich noch gar nicht. Vollkommen unattraktiv im Vergleich zu Dänemark.


----------



## Torskfisk (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Die Dänen (Skandinavier) sind in der Richtung einfach viel besser aufgestellt. Man muss allerdings auch ganz klar zum Hintergrund schauen. Dänemark ist viel stärker vom Tourismus abhängig als die Industrienation Deutschland. Da fällt es den Politikern natürlich auch leichter Geld in die Hand zu nehmen welches dem Angeltourismus zuträglich ist. Das sind Investitionen, die langfristig evtl. auch Kapital schlagen. Ich glaub, in Deutschland schlägt sich der Angeltourismus im kaum messbaren Bereich im BIP wieder |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Moin Björn, ´tschuldigung, aber ich sehe weder in SH noch in MV die "Große Industrie", von der das jeweilige Bundesland existieren könnte.#c
Die sind m.E. sehr wohl von jedem Urlauber und genau eben auch von jedem Angeltouri abhängig. Und gerade die Angler sind es doch auch, die das ganze Jahr über immer wieder kommen z.B. nach Heiligenhafen.
Ich glaube kaum, dass sich Baltic dort wird halten können, wenn die Hochseeangelei noch weniger wird.#q


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Da wünsche ich mir die alten Zeiten zurück, da gehörte mein Städtchen noch zu Dänemark.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Ich kann das aus erster Hand genau so bestätigen. Mein Betrieb ist zwar auf Als aber hier weiss die Politik wie extrem wichtig gerade der Angeltourismus für DK ist. Hier nehmen die Politiker uns mit ins Boot um herauszufinden welche neue Ideen/Strategien gebraucht werden um mehr Angeltouristen nach DK zu bekommen. Und das immer zusammen in Abstimmung mit der Natur. ( siehe Hechtangeln Seeland).
Desweiteren habe ich 0% Buchungsrückgang in 2017, im Gegenteil,für 2018 habe ich 2 weitere Boote in der Flotte und das trotz der ganzen Diskussionen rund um den Dorschbestand und bla bla bla.
Wenn man dann die Buchungslage der Kutter in HH sich ansieht....ohne Worte diese Politik...


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Ja Matze, Ihr Dänen habt es verstanden! Man kann sehr wohl Natur und Tourismus miteinander verbinden und muss schon gar nicht den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren! Das ist sicherlich auch nur in Deutschland so möglich.

Du hast natürlich mit den Kleinbooten auch andere Möglichkeiten als die Hochseeangelkutter in Heiligenhafen, denn auch die Angelkutter in Dänemark werden ja - meines Wissen nach - immer weniger.

Auch ist Deine Arbeit in den sozialen Netzwerken vorbildlich und weckt immer wieder Interesse an einer Tour nach Als.

In Heiligenhafen waren heute - es ist Hauptsaison, Ferien und gutes Wetter - nur 2 Kutter auf See! Das sagt doch alles über die Zukunft des Angeltourismus in Deutschland, speziell an der ostholsteinischen Ostseeküste.

Und die Politik? Guckt weg und erlässt neue Verbote und Einschränkungen!

Allerdings dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass der Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein jetzt auch über eine Sparte "Angeln" verfügt. Noch im Aufbau und ein zartes Pflänzchen, aber man hat den Wert des Angeltourismus erkannt.

Sandra Belka wird die Seite Stück für Stück erweitern. Zur Zeit sind wir von Anglerdemo da im Vordergrund |rolleyes

www.wassertourismus-sh.com


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Gott sei Dank rührt sich da was dank ANGLERDEMO, EGOH etc. - sonst wär zappenduster


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Moin Lars, da kann ich gleich nachlegen. Wir haben die "legendäre" MS Rasmus von Grund auf saniert und die startet ab 2018 ab Mommark. Es werden aufgrund von extremen Sicherheitsvorschriften weniger Kutter und neue werden nicht mehr genehmigt. Die MS Rasmus hat diese Papiere/Zulassung, da machte es Sinn diesen Kutter fertig zu machen.

Auch dieses Projekt wurde übrigens Unterstützt

Und danke für dein Lob |wavey:


----------



## Tinca52 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Komisch das dort alles so klappt, die sind doch auch Germanen?#d
 #d Achim


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Es werden aufgrund von extremen Sicherheitsvorschriften weniger Kutter und neue werden nicht mehr genehmigt.


Europäische Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie..


----------



## Double2004 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



Tinca52 schrieb:


> Komisch das dort alles so klappt, die sind doch auch Germanen?#d
> #d Achim



Das liegt an der "Det skal nok gå."- Einstellung sowie an einem Menschenbild, das deutlich positiver ist als das hiesige. In DK werden nicht zuerst die Risiken, sondern die Vorteile des Handelns gesehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Richtig Thomas, hinzu kommt noch das Nachwuchs Problem mit Skipper und deren nötigen Ausbildung.|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Das liegt an der "Det skal nok gå."- Einstellung sowie an einem Menschenbild, das deutlich positiver ist als das hiesige. In DK werden nicht zuerst die Risiken, sondern die Vorteile des Handelns gesehen.



Stimmt, aber bitte auch nicht alles in Dänemark in den Himmel heben. Pack da mal die Zwille zum Auswerfen von Futterkugeln oder nach dem Fang an öffentlichen Plätzen das Filetiermesser aus. Das wird richtig teuer.

In Kopenhagen hat meine Chefin vor 2 Jahren für das Überschreiten der Parkzeit um 1 Minute (!!) 130 € gezahlt. Auch der Hinweis, dass wir doch jetzt fahren wollen, zählte nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Zurecht, viele Parkplätze sind kostenlos. Wer keine Parkscheibe einstellt oder die Zeit darauf überschreitet, zahlt eben. 
Ist ja nicht das Problem von DK wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln hält. Und DK ist eben nun mal kein Schnäppchen Land..#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Zurecht, viele Parkplätze sind kostenlos. Wer keine Parkscheibe einstellt oder die Zeit darauf überschreitet, zahlt eben.
> Ist ja nicht das Problem von DK wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln hält. Und DK ist eben nun mal kein Schnäppchen Land..#6



Völlig ok. Ob Dänemark mit der harten Auslegung seiner Regeln immer den richtigen Ton trifft, ist dabei eine andere Sache.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich da demnächst eher weniger hin muss und stattdessen nach Spanien fahre:
https://de.reuters.com/article/deutschland-siemens-gamesa-idDEKCN1AY1O5


----------



## Double2004 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber bitte auch nicht alles in Dänemark in den Himmel heben. Pack da mal die Zwille zum Auswerfen von Futterkugeln oder nach dem Fang an öffentlichen Plätzen das Filetiermesser aus. Das wird richtig teuer.
> 
> In Kopenhagen hat meine Chefin vor 2 Jahren für das Überschreiten der Parkzeit um 1 Minute (!!) 130 € gezahlt. Auch der Hinweis, dass wir doch jetzt fahren wollen, zählte nicht.



Klar, das stimmt. Da aber relativ viel laufen gelassen wird, ist es doch nur logisch, die (relativ wenigen) Regularien auch konsequent durchzusetzen. Aus Respekt vor den Regeln und Gesetzen kommen die meisten Dänen eben NICHT eine Minute zu spät zum Auto oder zahlen vorab bereits ne Krone mehr für den Parkschein. Ist ja auch kein Zufall, dass es in D jährlich eine sechs- und in DK eine dreistellige Zahl an Steuervergehen gibt. Die Dänen stellen nicht alles in Frage....

Was Fortschrittlichkeit und zwischenmenschlichen Umgang betrifft können wir eine ganze Menge von unseren nördlichen Nachbarn lernen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Zufall, dass es in D jährlich eine sechs- und in DK eine dreistellige Zahl an Steuervergehen gibt. Die Dänen stellen nicht alles in Frage....
> 
> Was Fortschrittlichkeit und zwischenmenschlichen Umgang betrifft können wir eine ganze Menge von unseren nördlichen Nachbarn lernen!



Musst du mir nicht erzählen. Ich habe mehrere große Projekte in Schweden umgesetzt und schätze Skandinavien sehr. Was nichts daran ändert, dass viele sehr gut ausgebildete Leute wegen der hohen Steuer- und Abgabenlast die skandinavischen Länder verlassen und in die USA und Deutschland drängen.

Hat aber nix mit Angeln zu tun ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Klar, das stimmt. Da aber relativ viel laufen gelassen wird, ist es doch nur logisch, die (relativ wenigen) Regularien auch konsequent durchzusetzen. Aus Respekt vor den Regeln und Gesetzen kommen die meisten Dänen eben NICHT eine Minute zu spät zum Auto oder zahlen vorab bereits ne Krone mehr für den Parkschein. Ist ja auch kein Zufall, dass es in D jährlich eine sechs- und in DK eine dreistellige Zahl an Steuervergehen gibt. Die Dänen stellen nicht alles in Frage....
> 
> Was Fortschrittlichkeit und zwischenmenschlichen Umgang betrifft können wir eine ganze Menge von unseren nördlichen Nachbarn lernen!



Naja .. ohne näher darauf einzugehen, es ist aber nicht alles Gold was scheinbar oberflächlich glänzt oder eben manche auch nur blendend sehen, vll. geblendet, meist verblendet

Bin seit heute wieder aus Dänemark zurück, zum zweitenmal in diesem Jahr, habe auch gerade einen ca. 80 Euro Strafzettel in der Tasche weil ich auf dem ausgewiesenen Museumsparkplatz die 3 Std (max. Höchstparkdauer) überschritten habe, weil ich eben im Museum mit der Familie alles angesehen habe und dort auch noch im Caffee Geld gelassen habe ... und somit die 3 Std Parkdauer um bei verschiedenen Uhren nicht messbare Minute überschritten habe.
Auch die Kontrollen wegen des Fischereischeins suchen dergleichen ...

An Kleinkariertheit und durchaus auch Intolleranz steht für mich Dänemark ganz weit oben ... 

Nichtdestotrotz war es wieder schöne Tage dort ... 
und nichts gegen Dänemark,
aber die Kirche einfach im Dorf lassen

das war nur privat urlaubsbezogen
meine berufl. dienstl. Projekte mit Dänemark haben wir
wegen der Bürokratie dort auf Eis gelegt ... wir arbeiten mit anderen Ländern Europas etwas unkomplizierter zusammen ...

Dänemark ist ein schönes Land und ich sehr ausgeglichen und so sehen wir uns bald wieder ...


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum*

Toni -Du bist in Hvide Sande betreffs Fisketagen kontrolliert worden?
 Habe ich nie erlebt.
 Parktickets  kenne ich 
 Gruß A.


----------

